# Should i overclock my graphics card



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

hi, I have nvidia 7200gs graphics card. while i was playing some game it stopped. when asked someone he told me to overclock my graphics card.

i downloaded the powerstrip software and it showed the following

1. GPU Clock : 450 Mhz
2. Memory Clock : 532 Mhz in DDR

the graphics card specification says the following : 

1. GPU Clock : 450 Mhz
2. Memory Clock : 800 Mhz in DDR

memory clock is working at lower speed.

should i overclock.

well i tried to but in powerstrip when i move the memory clock slider to max which is 708 Mhz and click apply a sound came same as the one come when error message comes.

Does anybody know why that sound came.


plese help 

Thanks very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i would try rivatuner
http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner

this is a very good program, please use with care and monitor your graphics cards temp. if you experience any instability you should switch back to normal operation.

if this is a evga card you can also try this tool
http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.3.3-download-2112.html

or check here for other tools
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Videocards----Overclocking-&-Tweaking_c13.html

you can monitor your gpu temps with these tools
HWMonitor
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
and
GPU-Z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------

